
Ask HN: Why so many dupes of the article “Oracle finally targets Java non-payers” - jamescostian
If you look at submissions from theregister.co.uk (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;from?site=theregister.co.uk) you&#x27;ll notice an article has been posted not one, not two, but five times in the past ~48 hours, and by real accounts that have existed for much longer than 48 hours. Maybe I&#x27;m just too new to HN, but I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;ve ever seen something reposted this many times and with such frequency.<p>Any ideas why there are so many reposts?
======
DrScump
The mt= parameter in their URLs, when used, defeats the automatic dupe-
checking, and posters who post dupes don't look first (or do so knowingly).
For such people, HN appears to be a write-only interface.

Sites like signalvnoise, medium, etc. add artificial tracking fragment
identifiers (everything from the final hashtag on); one motivation for this is
to defeat dupe detection (it's easy to code to catch that, but it hasn't been
done thus far).

